# Proof they DO breed!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've left mine sitting in the library all together for too long - and they had a baby!









Isn't she a cutie!

This featherweight had been sitting an an Antique store for several years - I was never that interested in it before, but today the vendor had 10% off everything. It had the case, attachments and footpedal - so I offered a bit less and got to bring her home. I did make sure she ran, though I did not try to sew anything. She really needs a good cleaning.










DH I and I went Sioux Falls to pick this lady up. She is going to be DH's machine. He's got her up on his reloading bench ready for a good cleaning. He tried sewing a bit and it wasn't going well - until I put the bobbin in correctly. He did have the manual, but he's a guy . . . 

Now, if I can just land the Viking 6570 that works, and then get the Bailey ordered I'll be done buying sewing machines. 

As an aside, my father died in November. I am one of 11 children, and had not expected anything - but I did get an inheritance and that is why I've been able to indulge myself with the sewing machines. I had already saved up to buy the quilt table and some towards a machine, but I had figured it would be years before I could afford a Bailey. It really is a "once in a lifetime" deal. My dad was 87, and lived a good life. He is missed - and I will think of him every time I look at one of these old Singer machines.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome way to spend an inheritance. He will also be a part of everything you sew on those machines from now on. I believe that you will be very happy with your featherweight. I hadn't give it much thought, but my mother sews on one just like that. I didn't even realize it was that old .... It is still her favorite machine.

Do all of them come with the button style foot pedal? I always thought my mom just had a strange machine.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

They are like rabbits, keep them in different rooms, unless you want more little machines!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Lilith, the featherweight is a very sought after machine, especially for quilters. They are small and lightweight so they can be transported easily to sewing bee's.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> DH I and I went Sioux Falls to pick this lady up. She is going to be DH's machine. He's got her up on his reloading bench ready for a good cleaning. He tried sewing a bit and it wasn't going well - until I put the bobbin in correctly. He did have the manual, but he's a guy . . .


Is that a Singer Stylist 514? 

I used to use a Stylist 538 for mending jeans and sewing patches on shirts, then switched to a Stylist 834 because it had the stitches built-in to it that I had been having to put cams in on the 538 (multi-zigzag & zigzag).

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's a 534 and does not take any cams. My husband is bonding with the machine, and I don't foresee him needing any more stitches than it comes with.

Not that he does much sewing, but he likes having his own tools. I really prefer him staying away from mine . . . Often he's got grease, oil or who knows what on him - you know the routine, he'll tear a shirt working in the shop, come in take it off, give it a good shake, sew up the tear, put it back on and out the door he goes - he's sure it wasn't that dirty . . .

He's not allowed near my good scissors either - at least we are post kids, I only have DH to mess with my stuff now.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

DH got the 534 all cleaned up. He was scrubbing and scrubbing - and realized he was dealing with nicotine tar build up. Switched to Hoppe's #9 gun cleaning solvent and it took it right off. The machine looks and smells much better now. He did some test sewing and is happy with the results.

I'm not sure what to do about the cabinet. I took it all apart and wiped it down with vinegar water to kill any mildew. It's particle board, so not near as nice as I hoped. It still smells so I'll research that a bit - may end up giving the whole thing a coat of finish to seal in the smell. 

Quilt frame is still in pieces - I have to get my first cabinet put back together, I waxed and buffed it yesterday. DH has to clean some of the hardware for me, and that one can be reassembled. The put the 201 in it, and I'll have one machine off the library floor!

DH is planning on cleaning up the Featherweight today. I think I'll make a cover for it and let it sit on top of the cabinet the 201 is going inside. 

I'm still waiting for the replacement dust cover to show up for my first treadle machine, and I have to do more work on the second before I can start putting it back together - it's spread out down in the basement - humm, that means right now I have sewing hardware spread out in four rooms in the house. Five if you count the sewing room.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I've got 3 machine in cabinets in my living room now. The 15-90 I've been using to finish up this mystery quilt top. We haven't done anything to the 201 since bringing it home last weekend. I'm done getting sewing machines, but it is so hard to pass them up when they are almost giving them away. I still look on Craigslist several times a day for "sewing" and "fabric" and "material" in the title. No more machines though (hardy har har). Congrats on your Featherweight. If I find one of those for a steal, it will come home with me. 

DH fixed the cord of the 301A I bought. We used a new extension cord. It was much cheaper to go that way over buying cord without an end on it. It needs a new light assembly. DD donated a 401A for parts to her sewing machine repair man. I need to find out if it will work for the 301A. If so, I'm pretty sure the man will give it back to her, or sell it to her for a small fee. There is a light assembly for the 301a on ebay, but if I can get it cheap or free, I'd prefer to go that way. It was rigged up with a light that looks like a refrigerator light, held up with bread ties. Um... NO. I picked up the thread pins and new rubber wheels for the bobbin winders, along with the proper bobbins I'll be needing. I think I'll be playing with them today.

I also am going to get my Grace quilting frame brought in the house. It's been out in the storage barn for about 6 years with a quilt partially quilted. It is a hand quilting frame. I'll be needing it. It will be in my living room and I suppose I'll store it behind my sofa when not using it. 

I told Dave I'm turning my living room into another sewing room, I suppose. He said... It's our house, we can do what we want. Yep, he's right. 

Now get ta sewing girl!


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> It's a 534....Not that he does much sewing, but he likes having his own tools.... he'll tear a shirt working in the shop, come in take it off, give it a good shake, sew up the tear, put it back on and out the door he goes.....


Thanks, I saw the other thread mentioning 534 after I posted. I like the Stylist machines, even though they have fiber gears that need replaced sometimes. 

I like having my own sewing machines too, but my wife and I share all of ours. She sews on all of our industrial machines except my Singer 29K70 boot patcher. She will someday, but just hasnât had the occasion yet. I donât use her Featherweight much, because I have my own. She âborrowedâ my Singer 301A and hasnât seen the need to give it back yet. I can use anytime she's not though.

Sounds like heâs comfortable with sewing. There are a lot of us guys that know how to, and do use, a sewing machine.

CD


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Olpoop - I borrowed my husband's Marlin 336, and I won't give it back. I still let him take it out and clean it for me.

Industrial machines are neat. Both DH and I worked in sewing factories way, way, way back. I get a kick of of sellers trying to say these older singers are "industrial quality" - yea right . . .


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

LOL! They do multiply!

DH bought me my first machine the first year we were married - to mend his jeans 

Then several years later his Mom gave me her older machine when she upgraded. 

Somehow I have now managed to have ohhhhh........ say, 8 sewing machines!

Just like rabbits! :cute:


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Too bad we can't figure out what to feed them to make them really grow------into long arms! Maybe a few steroids????


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep... Breed and have babies! Here's proof! 









This one came home with me today. I've got 6 grandkids, and have to teach them right! :sing:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

that is the cutest - have fun with the grandkids!

Steve says you really do live up to your screen name!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I've just recently gotten my junkin' mojo back. :rock: I had a ton of fun today going through that junk store. I also picked up this Fischer Price play iron. It has rollers on the bottom. When you move it back and forth, the eyes move and it has a music box inside that plays "This Is The Way We"... so filthy, but adorable! I've never seen one before. I'll scrub all the old stickers off and it will be like new.... $2.50. I love old FP toys. They don't make them like that any more, that's for sure! It's a pull toy... Just added a string!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

such pretty machines. 

They are all wonderful.


----------

